# Fridge vents



## surfwax321 (Oct 21, 2012)

As it`s getting colder now we want to put on the fridge vents,but can the fridge still be used with these on?
We have not long owned this motorhome so we just want to make sure.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. No problem.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes you can.....


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Yes. No problem.


Just purchased a Rapido 924F with no vent covers. Anyone know where I can purchase them? 48cm x 37cm - I believe I have to get 2 48x18.5


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

mr2 said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. No problem.
> ...


Any motorhome and probably caravan shop.....or online at this websites sister online shop


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

You could try buying them off ebay - but make sure they are the right brand for your fridge, the right colour to match your existing vents and the right size.

We needed a single one and the dealers only apparently sell them in pairs - but ebay came to our rescue; and at the right price too.

Mike

PS And yes, use the fridge with them fitted - they still provide sufficient ventilation. M


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Put mine back on last week!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Put ours on a couple of weeks ago and removed them today as the weather is too warm for them and we are going wilding  
If it is too warm, you may damage the fridge!
Sorry, I had to edit this as it is not correct. We may wild but we might and probably will also go to one of the very few aires in the UK.
Ambleside


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Vent covers should only be used if the temperature is below 10 degrees apparently.

I just got a pair from GW Caravan Services at Worksop for our Dometic. They are actually white, and don't actually match the fitted vents, but hey I'm sure they will 'yellow' with time!

Cheapest I could find at £12.98 for the pair delivered.

Martin


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

LaMB said:


> Vent covers should only be used if the temperature is below 10 degrees apparently.
> 
> I just got a pair from GW Caravan Services at Worksop for our Dometic. They are actually white, and don't actually match the fitted vents, but hey I'm sure they will 'yellow' with time!
> 
> ...


The reason is the fridge COULD freeze everything in it (most caravan/MH fridges aren't temp set they just drop the temp by 20-30c of the ambient temp)

By sticking the vent on it doesn't get to much cold air from the outside.

Depends how posh your fridge is.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Read the manual*

Hi,

In 35yrs of motorhoming never had covers, use van 12 months a year in - 20 to + 90 never had a problem in use lpg or electric

Condenser needs to be colder than the gas to work anyway and as most (none compressor) fridges use a heater to work, with a proper install you should not have any problems

Covers should not be used with newer fridges on gas that use the vents to exhaust the flue gasses

Use covers when van not in use to keep the spiders out otherwise with care or not at all

Regards Ray


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I put mine on once when the temp was around 10C. And the freezer got so hot things melted. So I took them off again. Will now wait until it's freezing or lower before putting them on.

I have a Dometic Tec Tower.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

bigcats30 said:


> LaMB said:
> 
> 
> > Vent covers should only be used if the temperature is below 10 degrees apparently.
> ...


first time I've seen the word "posh" used in this context!
So by this interpretation the "posher" the government the more "efficient" we're OK then.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There does seem to be quite some confusion over winter covers and how the fridges fitted to most motorhomes work.

So I am going to have a go at explaining the refrigeration process and why winter covers may sometimes be beneficial. ( sorry if to anyone this is sucking eggs :wink: )

I hope my explanation is sound but if any refridgeration experts out there know better please dive in .....

An important point to get over before proceeding .....

*Fridges do not add cold.... they take away heat!*

Almost all fridges ( absorption and compressor types) use a refrigerant with a low boiling point. This refrigerant is allowed to evaporate inside the evaporater ( the cooler tubes) inside the fridge compartment and in doing so it takes some heat away with it, thus providing the cooling effect inside the fridge.

After the refrigerant has done its work inside the fridge ( removed some heat :wink: ) it has to be converted back to a liquid so that the process can repeat over and over.

In our absorption fridges ( the type of fridges fitted to most motorhomes ) the gas is changed back into a liquid using a method that needs only heat... there are no moving parts, no motor, no compressor. If you want to know more click here or google it.

So back to why we may need winter covers :....

The main reasoning behind fitting them is to provide the fridge with the optimum working conditions.

As I have explained above an absorption refrigerator is powered by heat either from the combustion of liquefied petroleum gas or from one of two electrical elements ( 12v & 240v).

In very cold weather the heater at the back of the fridge which is powering the absorption process may not be able to get hot enough to do its job efficiently or it may only manage it by using larger than normal amounts of gas or electricity.

So if the covers are not fitted the fridge may well work as normal but it will probably be using more energy ( gas or elec) to do it.

Conversely if covers are fitted when not needed the fridge will not have sufficient ventilation to work effectively.

So if you have them fit them when the temp drops below the temperatures recommended in the instructions.

If you do not have any then under most conditions in the UK the fridge will still work... it may just use a bit more energy.

Mike


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

They are also a good way of stopping flies from entering the back of the fridge at this time of year. We put Poundland sticky tape over the rest of the vent when it's in storage to cover up the rest of the gap.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Removed my vent covers over 6 years ago. They are still in a locker.
Dave p


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Have used vents in winter when cold on motorhome and caravan, seems to stop the draft a bit as well!


My question is, do you keep them on in Storage over winter? Practical caravan says no to let air circulate

Any thoughts?

Cheers
bob


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

There are enough gaps and vents to leyt the air circulate. If you feel comfortable with them in place put them on.

By theh way welcome to the site. A mine of onformation.
Dave p


----------

